# Lavaca River 12/03



## Fratcat70 (Jan 9, 2017)

Went fishing on Sunday 12/03 with a buddy and the plan was to scout the Lavaca. We were met with heavy rain on the way to the ramp and thought about turning around. Arrived and took shelter along with many other boats under the bridge. About 10 min later the rain was gone so we unloaded and were on our way. We were worried that our trip was going to be cut short because of the ominous clouds, but lucky for us not another drop of rain fell.

First stop and three cast later we had a nice trout in the boat, then nothing for a while. We moved around and couldn't seem to find the fish. 
We went down the river around Redfish Bayou and found some birds working. We picked up 2 more keepers and caught around 50 trout that were 14 1/2 inches. We just followed the birds and kept catching fish. 

I noticed big splashes in the water and soon realized that the gar and trout were feeding together. I thought this was interesting since I have never seen this before. 

It was a great day on the water once the weather cleared out. I'm sure with this cold weather that is coming the fishing will really turn on in the river.


----------



## TXBohunk (Aug 25, 2017)

I hope to be there Saturday.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Oh, man, I miss fishing the Lavaca and Garcitas Creek. Thanks for posting that. Really.


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Is there a short route to fish this river in a kayak? From ramp to fishing location?


----------



## TXBohunk (Aug 25, 2017)

What are y'all thoughts on the river being fresh from this past rain?


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Doubt it was enough to mess it up with what we have had this week the cold helped out to I've been past two weekends and will be there again in am have to grind to find some decent sized ones but this is passed two Saturday's had to early out one day so that wasn't no fun there to leave the fish biting.....
















Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

Man what are they biting on? I always get skunked in the River. you can PM me if needed.


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Biting on just about anything just gotta get it in front of them we fished opposite colors and still caught fish 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Pm sent....

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## TXBohunk (Aug 25, 2017)

We did real well this morning. Mirrolure Lil John's in chartreuse worked for me. My brother threw down south in some brownish color with chartreuse tail and caught and another buddy was throwing a purple lure and caught. All trout, no reds...


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

We were there this morning also any color was good in my opinion lol few of them were some fattys compared to the last few trips























Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## TXBohunk (Aug 25, 2017)

We were in a pathfinder. What were y'all in?


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

I didn't take my boat today we took a buddy's shallow sport with aqua blue top drive....im usually in a camo xpress flatbottom 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## TXBohunk (Aug 25, 2017)

catfishinbeerdrinkin said:


> I didn't take my boat today we took a buddy's shallow sport with aqua blue top drive....im usually in a camo xpress flatbottom
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


Y'all launched right before us. That's a nice boat.


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Thanks and I think I seen y'all also we tried in garcitas today and it wasn't quite as hot as lavaca fish were spread out but was having some luck on the DSL chicken of the C bigger fish were hugging bottom seemed like.... did a slow troll on the way back in and caught 4 with one being another keeper good luck to everyone out there.









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------

